# Joyce Brown's Cavier Mousse



## PieSusan (Dec 14, 2008)

Joyce was a friend of my mom and me and was a very good cook. May she rest in peace.

Joyce Brown's Cavier Mousse
1 jar (4 oz) red cavier
1 envelope unflavored gelatin (Knox)
1/4 cup cold water
2 Tablespoons grated onion
1 Tablespoon lemon juice
1/2 teaspoon salt (I leave this out)
1 cup sour cream
1 cup heavy cream, whipped

Directions:
   Set aside 1 Tablespoon of cavier for garnish. Press remaining cavier through a fine sieve with the back of a large spoon.
   Soften gelatin in cold water in a small saucepan for 5 minutes. Dissolve over low heat. Cool slightly.
   Combine sieved cavier, onion, lemon juice, salt, and sour cream in a medium-sized bowl; blend well. Stir in gelatin. Fold in whipped cream. Turn into an oiled 4 cup mold. Chill until firm.
   To serve, unmold onto chilled plate. Garnish with reserved cavier. Serve with melba toast. Makes about 4 cups.


----------

